# Identify This Pleco



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I was sold this pleco as a rubberlip, however it does not look anything like my other three rubberlips.



















Is it a rubberlip?

***EDIT***

Here are some brighter, but not much better, pics.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nope, it isn't a rubber lip. I can't really tell what it is from the angle of the pics. THey don't show the color real well on my 'puter.


----------



## BDawg364 (Jun 13, 2006)

The pics are really dark, but it looks like one i've seen before, i can't remember the spelling...its like hypanstr......


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

It appears to be a common pleco. I hope you have a big tank.  Definitely not a rubberlip nor a hypancistrus.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

He's right. latin name: _hypostomus plecostomus_

A lot of the plecs you see in the lfs are actually many-rayed sailfin plecs, and not the true common pleco type. You also get the regular sailfin plec which is easily identified


----------

